# Just thinking...



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I am going through a thought process at the present time on how to "lay out" my tank setup. I am sure that I will be corrected and my opinion will be modified, "that's okay" as Stuart would say. (Vintage SNL)

My plan was to have an outstanding Lake Malawi show tank. I went from all Mbuna to peacocks then a mixed tank and then to a mixed male Malawi tank. So first word of advice is to think real hard about what you want to end up with and then read a lot about that decision. I really like what I have now, but there is still a lot of actions to take before I get there.

I started buying fish at the LFS and found out that my selections were not the best in terms of species and vitality. I just had to get a tank going and set up a 65 gallon I had in storage in the basement for over 25 years. I lost a lot of fish. I lost track of what I had, even though I am extremely organized. By the time I got my 210 set up and cycled, I was ready to move most of the 65 gallon fish in, but did not add in the fish I found too aggressive, waving them in the 65. To be continued


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

So first suggestion is to figure out what it is you want to end up with. Keep a detailed list of when, what, where and why you bought what you did and how this fits in with your plan. be careful who you listen to. Sometimes you find a reliable LFS and lousy staff. Sometimes on line vendors are great and responsive....sometimes not so much. Chemicals and food shop well on the internet, but equipment is easier to return to local stores. I like new studs and a mousy at DYI, but if you are Talented, go for it. I built my own stand for my 210.

Back to the tanks. You need to plan for a short term quarantine/hospital tank. I use a ten gallon and it is always up and running. Then if you are buying juveniles with the intent to end up with only males or optimum ratios of males to females, you will need a plan on how you will get rid of the unwanted fish. I have a 20 gallon I place them in to be sure that they are not really males that are not yet colored up. Then I will rehome them, probably for not much money to a LFS. so far I have told you I have a 210, a 65, a 20 gallon re home tank and a 10 gallon hospital tank. My wife selected the afra cobue orange back as her favorite so I purchased a breeder pack on line and using the aforementioned 65 gallon for that (which you wouldn't have to.). Last but not least is what are you going to do with offspring that you either were planning for or not. If you are getting them in your community tank, they very well are hybrids.


----------

